# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  DNDBeyond Advent Calendar

## nickl_2000

https://calendar.myadvent.net/?id=77...395xfij3jmlnah

Day 1 is some free monsters from Dragonlance.

Last year most of it was a little mini adventure and kind of fun.

----------


## Unoriginal

> Day 1 is some free monsters from Dragonlance.


Which ones, if you dont mind me asking?

----------


## SpikeFightwicky

> Which ones, if you dont mind me asking?


Dream Eater
Ember
Forest Master
Foresworn
Irda Seeker
Irda Veil Keeper
Nevermind Gnome Inventor
Nevermind Gnome Mastermind
Thanoi Hunter
Traag Draconian
Verminaard

----------


## Unoriginal

> Dream Eater
> Ember
> Forest Master
> Foresworn
> Irda Seeker
> Irda Veil Keeper
> Nevermind Gnome Inventor
> Nevermind Gnome Mastermind
> Thanoi Hunter
> ...


Thank you. Any of them jumps out as fun/interesting/well-written?

----------


## SpikeFightwicky

> Thank you. Any of them jumps out as fun/interesting/well-written?


Well, Dragonlance wasn't my cup of tea back in the day so keep that in mind.  

The dream eater looks interesting, but left too long in the oven and got a bit burnt.  It's a pseudo-beholder looking thing that can pull creatures towards it, and has a bonus action to do an extra effect to anyone within 5 ft.  However, it has to stay in melee range to do so and it has low HP and AC (for a CR 7) so it feels like it'll take some hoop jumping to get it to its potential.

Ember is a CR 22 red dragon with slightly altered abilities (fear aura causes a bit of damage and no one's immune to it, breath weapon can push and knock prone, 270 HP).  Nothing I haven't fiddled with in homebrew for unique dragons before.

Forest Master is a lawful good unicorn-ish creature... I skipped it.

Foresworn are lawful good spirits with interesting abilities (and are depicted as not having legs, but don't have a fly speed).  Can do wall of force and has a recharge ability to do some terrain control.  Lore-wise they're lawful good revenants, basically.

Irda... I didn't see anything too exciting there, other than the novelty of having a creature type of Giant and being medium sized.  The veil keeper has a ranged attack that does a pseudo-hypnotic pattern effect which is neat (charmed, incapacitated while charmed for 1 turn)

The gnomes feel like the whacky kobold versions from MPMM.  Gadget wielding with a whacky recharge ability.  Gives a Gnomes from World of Warcraft vibe, though I assume these gnomes are older so maybe WoW gnomes are based on these?  Are they new to 5e or from a previous edition?

Thanoi...  meh...  reminiscent of a lizardfolk hunter style stat block.

Traag draconian plays like a troll (same CR, no regen, fewer HP, 2 claw attacks), but can light itself on fire and charge through enemy spaces, causing fire damage and knocking prone on a failed dex save.  Looks like it still provokes opportunity attacks during this movement, though.

Verminaard:  a boss NPC by the looks of things.  CR 17, 143 HP, so low HP for a boss monster?  Spell list is a bit boring.  One legendary action lets him move up to his speed without provoking, but he has no teleports and no ways to dispel magic so he can get wall of forced and killed.

So yeah...  kind of a brief rundown.  Maybe one or two things I saw that made me think "that's kind of cool!", but lots of it made me feel like "another low CR humanoid with one or two of the usual abilities like pack tactics", or "neat idea, but this thing will die too fast to do any of its neat tricks.

Maybe my group is just too optimized, but I'm not too impressed by this *shrug*  
_Edit:_ Then again... it's free and I already have a D&DBeyond account.

----------


## Unoriginal

> Well, Dragonlance wasn't my cup of tea back in the day so keep that in mind.  
> 
> The dream eater looks interesting, but left too long in the oven and got a bit burnt.  It's a pseudo-beholder looking thing that can pull creatures towards it, and has a bonus action to do an extra effect to anyone within 5 ft.  However, it has to stay in melee range to do so and it has low HP and AC (for a CR 7) so it feels like it'll take some hoop jumping to get it to its potential.
> 
> Ember is a CR 22 red dragon with slightly altered abilities (fear aura causes a bit of damage and no one's immune to it, breath weapon can push and knock prone, 270 HP).  Nothing I haven't fiddled with in homebrew for unique dragons before.
> 
> Forest Master is a lawful good unicorn-ish creature... I skipped it.
> 
> Foresworn are lawful good spirits with interesting abilities (and are depicted as not having legs, but don't have a fly speed).  Can do wall of force and has a recharge ability to do some terrain control.  Lore-wise they're lawful good revenants, basically.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the rundown.

----------


## SpikeFightwicky

> Thanks a lot for the rundown.


Happy to help!  If you want a few more specifics about any of them, let me know!  I can do a bit more of a low level description.

----------


## SpikeFightwicky

Today's Advent item is a 10% discount on D&D themed Yahtzee and Trivial Pursuit for anyone who's curious.

Failed product if 80% of the Trivial Pursuit questions aren't about Profion and Damodar  :Small Big Grin:

----------

